# Wood pigeon



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Took this earlier this morning while I was out for a stroll on my permission shot with a 10mm / .40 lead...


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shoot!!Nice looking slingshot


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice keep it up


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Took this earlier this morning while I was out for a stroll on my permission shot with a 10mm / .40 lead...


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

well done.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice little supper! Chuck loves squab (pigeon). I never tried it. France is noted for excellent squab and it's expensive.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's a big feller, should make a great meal


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Good shot!


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Cheers for comments everyone. I been taking quite a few recently ( susi they are nice to eat ) also my ferrets love a nice wood pigeon now and again


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

NIce shot ! what slingshot are you using ? i want one of these !


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

SniperHunts said:


> NIce shot ! what slingshot are you using ? i want one of these !


Aluminium sps (replica)

I would love to own a genuine sps from performance catapults as I shoot this shape/style better than any other slingshot BUT don't think I will ever own a original SPS.....


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

blackburn said:


> SniperHunts said:
> 
> 
> > NIce shot ! what slingshot are you using ? i want one of these !
> ...


And i would love to find aluminium sps replica slingshot that can be used with looped bands


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

SniperHunts said:


> blackburn said:
> 
> 
> > SniperHunts said:
> ...


???? ????


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

great shot !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

what are these bands ?


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

^^^ sniper hunts ^^^ they are Dangkung looped 1842s


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

blackburn said:


> ^^^ sniper hunts ^^^ they are Dangkung looped 1842s


Thanks


----------

